# ROCD and depersonalization?



## gimgirl6 (Sep 1, 2013)

About 3 months ago one day I came to school and i felt completely disconnected from my boyfriend who I loved. We have been dating for about 10 months. Its not like he changed or something it was like I couldn't recognize him almost like he was stranger. Ever since then I have been constantly evaluating if I actually love him. I have thoughts like "if you loved him you wouldn't feel like this". From then on I had multiple panic attacks a day. I get moments of positivity and know its right i just feel like my anxiety gets in the way. When I'm with him i feel out of reality and have moments where once again I have no idea who he is. It is so confusing. I know i love him but I cant get these symptoms away. Has anyone felt like this? Any tips or feedback? Thank you!


----------



## meoz33 (Oct 3, 2013)

It could be caused by your anxiety and dp, I shut down emotionally when I'm anxious. I really don't know why you feel like this. Sorry I can't be of more help to you.

Maybe you could do something as simple as writing down all the things you like about him and try to think of the reasons why you love him, might be best if you done this while you feel calm and not in the grip of anxiety.

Meditation also helps me think clearly and gain insight into things I'm worrying about. There are lots of ways to meditate, I just do whatever works and achieves clarity and insight.

Another point I'll make, does he know about your issues and does he love and accept you for what you are? Does he treat you well? If the answer is yes, he could be a keeper and you might want to really reflect on your deepest feelings and emotions for him because it would be a crying shame to lose him just because of doubt that may really only be caused by anxiety and fear.

All the best


----------

